# Hey new here!



## Katja Lahham (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello! I just signed up! 
I really enjoy this forum. It keeps me updated.
Hope to make new friends.

Have a good day!


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello, welcome to the forum  Its nice to see new people here.


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Feb 5, 2017)

Welcome, new fellow!


----------



## andrewapple (Feb 5, 2017)

Great thing that you joined us!


----------



## estherqing (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello welcome Katja and I'm also newbie here, nice to know you all!


----------



## Aina Vougt (May 24, 2017)

Hi there! welcome to the forum


----------



## Schweik88 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi


----------

